

Suggest HN: Write a book on business for Hackers - attheodo

We've seen numerous efforts on books for design, web, css, hipster frameworks, mobile apps and so on. Most of these fields are relatively easy to be picked up by a hacker since more or less we all grew up by them. But what about a book on business. On pricing rounds, debt, taxes, accounting etc. Something like "startup running 101" ... I don't know, seems like a good idea.. no?
======
ig1
I'm working on a couple of books in this space, but not really those topic as
I think they're pretty well covered elsewhere (see the writing of Brad Feld
and Fred Wilson).

The first book I'm working on is on Startup Optimization which is a more
practical guide to things you should be tweak to optimize for growth -
hopefully I should have it done by the end of next month.

After that I'm planning to write another one about how to think about business
models, user acquisition, metrics etc. focusing on more broader issue about
how to analyze startup ideas.

Both are pretty experimental really, in that I've no idea if I can actually
write about these topic in a way that will prove useful. But what's driving me
to write them is that I've seen lots of startups mess up these areas and I
want to try and improve that situation.

------
joshkaufman
I wrote a book that covers general/universal business principles:
<http://book.personalmba.com>

For common funding and legal issues, I recommend "Venture Deals" by Brad Feld
and Jason Mendelson: <http://www.amazon.com/dp/0470929820>

For finance and accounting, I recommend "Financial Intelligence for
Entrepreneurs" by Karen Berman, Joe Knight, and John Case:
<http://www.amazon.com/dp/1422119157/>

Here's my complete list of recommended business books, sorted by topic:
<http://personalmba.com/best-business-books/>

Hope this helps.

~~~
swanson
I'm a big fan of Personal MBA - there are short, digestible chunks about the
general business topics, with curated references if you want to dig deeper.
Great format IMO

Thanks Josh!

------
orangethirty
I write marketing bits (<http://orangethirty.github.com/marketing_bits>). Its
a blog/newsletter focused on marketing/sales/PR/advertising/protmotions with a
touch of general business. It features real business wisdom from real startup
founders. Check it out, you can always unsubscribe. No need to buy anything.
No one will spam you with stupid offers.

